# Roms, kernels and other discussion for the hammerhead



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

OK since this is general and the lack of development topics for the N5 on rootz makes me sad for the future of this forum, I'm just gonna start a general discussion thread for ROMs kernels and whatever else for hammerhead. I'll start with slimrom has done a decent job with KitKat so far and has status bar, nav bar, nav ring targets and more already. I've been running my builds of the alphas and they are stable enough for a DD. I've also been running faux kernel which has just about everything except gamma. Please feel free to post comments, recommendations or questions. Let's try to get this section going. Its pretty sad a forum for rootz has zero nexus discussion.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe an admin can say if its OK to post links here.
@skynet @yarly or @b16
Apparently I'm an idiot and don't know how to use the mentions.
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree, it'd definitely be nice to see something happening in here! I would think links would be okay but don't take my word on it.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> I agree, it'd definitely be nice to see something happening in here! I would think links would be okay but don't take my word on it.


 Yeah I do to but let's wait to be safe. If no devs wanna host a thread here then at least we can have a place where people can discuss and ask questions if they don't like the alternative forum for reasons.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

How much of the phone needs modification? I'm very happy with it as is.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

b16 said:


> How much of the phone needs modification? I'm very happy with it as is.


 I was for about a week but it doesn't hurt to have reboot menus, battery mods that you can actually see and a few others. Besides staying stock is so boring... Lol. Wait aren't we discussing nexus devices on a development forum?

B16 I understand what your saying 4.4 is OK that just seems very anti development.
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to preface this with IMO, but what's that worth really?? To me android is all about the ability to customize, to do what you want to to your device. It becomes more than just the capabilities of the device. Its an expression, an identity and for some an obsession. Kind of seems like this is something Google wants to get away from with all the security features that are being added etc. Maybe I need to go Sailfish OS.....
Leave you with these last words; If you build it, they will come.
2cents

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess its up to the N5 users here if you want this section to grow voice your opinions. I'll make builds of any ROMs your interested in but I won't build AOKP for personal reasons.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

b16 said:


> How much of the phone needs modification? I'm very happy with it as is.


I will say that this is the longest I have EVER been on a stock ROM... but I just have to mess with things. I'm addicted. I know this.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> I guess its up to the N5 users here if you want this section to grow voice your opinions. I'll make builds of any ROMs your interested in but I won't build AOKP for personal reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty much only interested in Omni and CM right now. I'm not as flash crazy as I once was.

Omni has a great team to start with, with some great ideas and I like what they have stated as their goals for the ROM. I also LOVE that they have a feature request list that has reasons why features will be denied or incorporated.

I have lost a little faith in CM with everything that went down with their incorporation, but I still hold out hope that they will keep things right with the community. I'm mainly worried about the almighty dollar changing their ideals. Only time and their actions will tell.

With all that said. I have not yet tried a 4.4 ROM. I'm waiting for most features to be implemented and most of the bugs to be worked out. I don't have the time anymore to deal with bugs that popup due to features being added every day.


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'm pretty much only interested in Omni and CM right now. I'm not as flash crazy as I once was.
> 
> Omni has a great team to start with, with some great ideas and I like what they have stated as their goals for the ROM. I also LOVE that they have a feature request list that has reasons why features will be denied or incorporated.
> 
> ...


Cataclysm with Franco Kernel is running nicely.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzz1369 (Nov 1, 2013)

samsgun357 said:


> I'm going to preface this with IMO, but what's that worth really?? To me android is all about the ability to customize, to do what you want to to your device. It becomes more than just the capabilities of the device. Its an expression, an identity and for some an obsession. Kind of seems like this is something Google wants to get away from with all the security features that are being added etc. Maybe I need to go Sailfish OS.....
> Leave you with these last words; If you build it, they will come.
> 2cents
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Google isn't doing security to lock down there devices to spite us. They are trying to take a note out of the corporate sect are that is still "dominated" by blackberry because that us hands down the most secure os you can have on a smartphone. They still release nexus devices which are completely open for us to play with. But people are wanting a secure phone so they have to give them what they want to stay on top. This is where blackberry failed, they had something good and refused to adapt it to other peoples needs. Android is the present and the future. Asking as I can have a fully open nexus device where I can do what I please with the os than they can do whatever they want.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. I recently got my N5, after switching to T-Mobile from VZW. I'll be reviving my Galaxy Nexus ROM, Requiem, for the N5 in the coming weeks, and I'll be releasing it here. With luck, I'll see some of you around the thread - there are only three GSM dev threads right now, which is disappointing, but hopefully the dev scene picks up a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

My girl got an N5 which means I just got an N5 to play with. I'll be looking for your ROM jj!

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

samsgun357 said:


> My girl got an N5 which means I just got an N5 to play with. I'll be looking for your ROM jj!
> 
> Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


Slim is great now. Not overdone but everything ya need.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Slim is great now. Not overdone but everything ya need.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Agreed... Both Slim and Raskat (same dev as Rasbean for those who don't know) have been stalwarts in the ROM game for quite some time. The devs are great, and the quality of their builds are always top notch. Can't go wrong with either one.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skulldreamz32 (Aug 10, 2012)

There is always room for modification in my eyes. Hacking, modding, etc.. is what I live for.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

samsgun357 said:


> My girl got an N5 which means I just got an N5 to play with. I'll be looking for your ROM jj!
> 
> Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


 Slim and Rasta are great roms! Check out CandyKat. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2637927
is where it is and its by far imo one of the best roms made for the hammerhead. Its base is Slim which is Aosp and the included kernel is great and extremely fast and snappy and at the same time good on battery life. If you are still using the Nexus 5 check it out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------

